# New games



## reedstr16 (Dec 30, 2008)

so what do you guys want or are excited for???
if other say what other please and also why are you ecxited... i reallly really really want a new metriod pikmin or zelda game i am really craving one right now seriously, no offense accf is awsome but i need another game cause i havnt had one of these in a long time lol


----------



## reedstr16 (Dec 31, 2008)

come on people show me what you want... or do you not want anything??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Grawr (Dec 31, 2008)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> come on people show me what you want... or do you not want anything??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


You should add a few more question marks in there. I don't think I got the point that you're asking a _question_ just yet.

And I voted for Mario. I guess.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Legend of Zelda obviously. The series is just.. epic.


----------



## kordol (Dec 31, 2008)

a new pikmin game is coming out


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

i wish they would come out with a new legend of zelda game cause twilight princess was da bomb!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you even need to ask? Legend of Zelda.


----------



## jackechan (Dec 31, 2008)

I like Mario the best...


----------



## Tiger (Dec 31, 2008)

im looking forward to Legend of Zelda games =D 
Also i accidently clicked on Metroid prime game -_-. .. lol


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 31, 2008)

i voted for pikmin but im really waiting on the new Kingdom hearts games to be released


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

Um.
I guess I want FFXIII... >_>


----------



## Thaddaeus (Dec 31, 2008)

I picked Pickmin but I would have Like to seen Kid icarus up there or maybe a new F-zero


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2008)

Did you forget about the ever famous _Pokemon Platinum_?


----------



## Carlos (Dec 31, 2008)

Pikmin, maybe Pok


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Other.


----------



## Pachein (Dec 31, 2008)

Pikmin as i missed the first outings


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Mario Game, And are they making a new Wii Sport?


----------



## MygL (Jan 2, 2009)

zelda game people say its going to be the best one of zeldas (i hope =/)


----------



## Micah (Jan 2, 2009)

...I'd have to say a new Mario game, but I do want Pikmin 3 and Star Fox Wii.


----------



## MGMT (Jan 2, 2009)

A good Sonic game.


----------



## Jiya (Jan 3, 2009)

Pikmin 3. If I can name another, Metroid 5.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 3, 2009)

Leged Of Zelda! 

best ever!

allmost! ACCF are a little bit better i think... :gyroidconfused:


----------



## GAMER605 (Jan 5, 2009)

to hard


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2009)

Legend of Zelda, Pokemon, Mario


----------



## ultimate650 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Legend of Zelda obviously. The series is just.. epic.


i have never actually played the legend of zelda well i did play ochlarina of time when i was like 5 or 7 but i cant remember it :'(


----------



## cube ftw (Jan 14, 2009)

A new pokemon Game!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

Pikmin


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 17, 2009)

yes i am excited for basically all new games !


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 17, 2009)

i have to say a new legend of zelda game because it has to be the best game ever (of corse AC is 2nd) :llama:


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 17, 2009)

Other.

MadWorld
No More Heroes 2
Oneechanbara: Bikini Zombie Slayers
Deadly Creatures.


----------



## joeml (Jan 17, 2009)

ELLO!


----------



## melly (Jan 22, 2009)

I really want the metroid game for wii
I rented it and it was great but I'm on a tight budget
 so I can't get it right now


----------



## Resonate (Jan 22, 2009)

Legend of Zelda.  It's an Epic series with an even more epic gameplay, puzzles, and storyline.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 23, 2009)

joeml said:
			
		

> ELLO!


what does ello mean? or is it like a british accent of hello Ello old chap


----------



## JJH (Jan 23, 2009)

The World Begins with You/Sequel to TWEWY.

Seriously, it hasn't been announced, but it's gotta happen. That was, arguably, the DS's greatest game. Wait.... No. Strike the arguably part. DS's best game, end of discussion.

Plus, the original, which was called The World Ends with You, ended showing the main character standing in the snow, with the words The World Begins with You on the screen, in the same font as the game's title.

So yeah, TWEWY II is gonna happen.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 23, 2009)

Not to sure....anything I guess. I'm wondering how the Sims 3 will come out :3


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 23, 2009)

The games that I want are all for PC.  Team fortress 2, Garry's Mod, StarWars Battlefront III, and possible Counterstrike: Source.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 29, 2009)

ooooo has anyone seen phantasy star 0 for the ds it looks awesome!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 29, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> The World Begins with You/Sequel to TWEWY.
> 
> Seriously, it hasn't been announced, but it's gotta happen. That was, arguably, the DS's greatest game. Wait.... No. Strike the arguably part. DS's best game, end of discussion.
> 
> ...


Well it's obviously going to happen, because the game makes a point of not showing Sho getting erased.


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm waiting excitedly for Prototype.


----------

